

Game Mechanics are Bullshit - Aetius
http://500hats.typepad.com/500blogs/2010/04/checkins-are-coupons.html

======
adelevie
Tough to read. The points about Foursquare's supposed lack of business model
has nothing to do with game mechanics. Game mechanics is about fostering user
engagement.

A less attention-grabbing headline might have been "Game mechanics is no
substitute for a revenue model".

The too-cool-for-school writing style isn't really my thing either, but hey,
that's just me.

------
chipsy
I can barely read this.

~~~
sjsivak
Seriously, why is this even on HN? I would have loved to see a coherent
argument against putting game mechanics into everything, but this certainly is
not it.

------
count
lol u suk so dont like call me to invest. im smart 2.

------
limist
Many/most business predictions are wrong, but at least this set of forecasts
is funny.

